# R32 GTR Front Clip.



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get one? It has to be from a R32 though. It's going into an 89 240sx.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn you people! Come on now someone has got to know. I need a front clip, and not the motorset.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Dude did you even look on the internet? First place I thought would have one, did.

http://www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/test.html

R32,33 RB26DETT Front Clip- Avg. $5300 to $6500


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Dude did you even look on the internet? First place I thought would have one, did.

http://www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/test.html

R32,33 RB26DETT Front Clip- Avg. $5300 to $6500 

They don't have one in stock however but its a place to order it from.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

When I checked there wasn't a R32. It was a R33. but I'll keep checking around.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> When I checked there wasn't a R32. It was a R33. but I'll keep checking around.


why an r32 and not an r33? I saw your trying to do the awd setup and I know the r32 uses hydraulics to control the awd instead of the ecu like the r33.. Is this the reason?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's one reason, and I'm using the entire front clip. I'm talking about all of the underbody pieces as well. Such as the control arms, struts, everything. I know it's going to take a while and quite a bit of money. However, I plan on making blue prints, along as other custom pieces into production for anyone else that wants to attempt this conversion. I'm documenting everything, and It will eventually be posted. And since the s13 and the r32 share the same platform I figured it would be just easier to do that rather than a r33.


----------



## driftfactory (Sep 26, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> That's one reason, and I'm using the entire front clip. I'm talking about all of the underbody pieces as well. Such as the control arms, struts, everything. I know it's going to take a while and quite a bit of money. However, I plan on making blue prints, along as other custom pieces into production for anyone else that wants to attempt this conversion. I'm documenting everything, and It will eventually be posted. And since the s13 and the r32 share the same platform I figured it would be just easier to do that rather than a r33.



If you are planning to do the AWD setup be aware that it's not just the suspension and AWD system that you need to worry about. It's very likely that it will never work right due to the fact that the computer is not programmed to work in an S chassis. As far as the computer is concerned, it's still in a GTR and it is going to try and correct for GTR weight shift and center of balance. That has the potential to destroy your cars handleing. I would suggest at the least overriding the computer and forcing it into full time AWD, also disable as many of the stability control systems as you can.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> And since the s13 and the r32 share the same platform I figured it would be just easier to do that rather than a r33.


They dont share the same platform


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

They don't? Then I must check my resources again. I've been studying alot on the R32 and the S13 bodies, and a very good friend (a very respectable mechanic, and tuner) explained that the R32 and s13 share a similar platform.. I'll check into that. Thanks.


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey fella we can help with a front clip for a R32 GTR & also a complete run down on how to install. We have done 10 of these conversions as 2wd set ups, it is way to hard to set up as a 4wd due to the fact that the chassis rails in the front would need to be modified plus many other points need changing.

We ship world wide & guarantee our products we have stores in Japan & Australia so in your case we would ship ex Japan. contact us if interested

www.fourbrotherimports.com


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Im with Joel, but if u want just an engine have u tried Yahoo Auctions Japan thats a search for R32 GTR Engines.

if u want the page translated into english paste this in front of the address:

http://216.239.39.104/translate_c?u=

All the best.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> They don't? Then I must check my resources again. I've been studying alot on the R32 and the S13 bodies, and a very good friend (a very respectable mechanic, and tuner) explained that the R32 and s13 share a similar platform.. I'll check into that. Thanks.


Some parts are interchangable but the R32 is wider and longer and has a more complex front suspension setup. It also has a larger transmission tunnel. You can bolt in the rear subframe into an s13 with some work though.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh...I was thinking, about actually cutting into my transmission tunnel, and modifying it as neccessary to fit the trans...As for the front drive axles, I'm still a little worried there...but I'm still attempting to do this. I'm curious to see how much it would really cost, and how much of a nuisance it would be.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I will also be sure to document everything, along with pics. I'm even thinking about video recording the conversion. I was told that top secret had a awd 240, but I haven't seen or heard anything about it, so I'm like wtf there... I'll be sure to keep you guys posted.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> I will also be sure to document everything, along with pics. I'm even thinking about video recording the conversion. I was told that top secret had a awd 240, but I haven't seen or heard anything about it, so I'm like wtf there... I'll be sure to keep you guys posted.


If it's the one I'm thinking about it's an awd rb20 and not an rb26..I'll check and let you know what I find.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

even converting a GTS-T into a GTR AWD system is a feat itself and it would also put you in the right direction. Good luck with it, I hope it happens but it'll be a long time till we find out


----------

